# Introducing myself!



## Neon Light (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello from cold Belgium!
It's snowing here now.
Oh, I forgot! I'll introduce myself!
My name is Liz. I live on a small Appaloosa and New Forest stud in Belgium. My parents are the ones who are breeding. Not me, I take care of them and ride them. I have my very own pony for myself. I don't like it when the one your taking care of suddenly gets sold. So, one of their broodmare's became mine.

*Drums*

This is Neon Light!
She is a 8 year old Appaloosa x New Forest.
Kantje's Ronaldo x Sonny Boy
We don't compete in competitions yet. She is having her 3rd foal this year. Due in Febuary/March. The father of her foal is Lamento III.

Neon Light!
Last year oktober/november with her big belly!









Early this year


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum

your horse is sooo cute


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you. 

You have a cute horse! It sure is tough to get rid of them I'm sure . I haven't had to do that yet but I imagine it'd be hard!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

welcome to the forum! Have fun posting. Youre mare is very pretty!


----------



## DressageFjord (Feb 1, 2009)

I know you! Your from bokt.nl! Anyway, welcome from me too!
Ik hoop dat je veel plezier hierop het Horse Forum hebt!

xx Mij


----------



## My Horse Gracey. (Aug 16, 2008)

She is very very pretty.!!!
Welcome to the horse forum!




Chad
-I have a 8 year old mare too!


----------

